# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط Nokia X Dual SIM Service Manual L1 L2 (RM-980, RM-981)

## mohamed73

*Nokia X Dual SIM Service Manual L1 L2 (RM-980, RM-981)*          *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## king of royal

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه ممتازه

----------


## ابو عبد الله

شكرا على المخطط الهام جدا

----------


## ابوتريكه2008

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Dev.mahmood

الخطط بدي اياه ضروري rm-980

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ياغااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## mouça

شكراا جزيل

----------


## mouça

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mouça

يعطيك العافية

----------


## mouça

عمل رائع

----------


## mouça

تسلم ياأخي

----------


## hamada_2003

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نوراما

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## mohammed houir

بارك الله فيك

----------


## weam.kanaan

مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## africain1984

شكرا أخي الكريم

----------


## mkhawi

1000.000 شكررر

----------


## obada

مشكوووووووور

----------


## توتا حكايه

شكرا لك

----------


## عبقرينو الزليت

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

----------


## رضاحامد

شكرا يا كبير

----------


## hamada7310

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## ود عمك

شكراً  مجهود رائع

----------

